# Winter Park or somewhere else?



## Culli (Dec 31, 2012)

We are rec ski family with 3 kids ages at time of travel 11, 8, 7 and will be there 3rd year skiing.  They are pretty decent little skiers, they are also hockey players so they took to skiing pretty easy.  I have been to Winter Park and loved it, just plain awesome...come from the midwest where they shouldn't be allowed to call it skiing when compared to what CO has to offer.

My kids are bugging me to go to CO and want it to be worth the trip if we go.  Will probably ski 4 days out of 6 or 7 and starting to look at an RCI trade.  I see a few in Winter Park but it appears some nice places in Steamboat.  Looking for something that won't be crazy busy, little hassle, with long runs.  Obviously not worried about any black diamond runs, just fun and more than a 20 second run you get in the midwest.  Any suggestions of something we could actually get?  We plan on probably driving from WI so with 3 kids possibly 4 if we bring our now 2 year old every hour matters!  

I thought Winter Park was not just a great place to ski but the city was very laid back, relaxing and easy to get around the little town.

Open to suggestions.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 1, 2013)

Both Winter Park and Steamboat offer great skiing. Winter Park gets more of the weekend Denver crowd while Steamboat is more a destination resort. WP is a bit larger but Steamboat is plenty big enough. 

Steamboat Springs is a much better town for activities outside of skiing. They have a great free bus system to get around. The winter park town area is basically not much.

Berthoud Pass to Winter Park is much worse than Rabbit Ears Pass on the Way to Steamboat 

IMHO, Steamboat is a better all around choice, but I may be biased living there in the winter. 

Cheers


----------



## Culli (Jan 2, 2013)

I do like the "not much" in WP feeling very laid back.  I just put a search in for Steamboat, see if something hits.  I like that you added the drive might be easier, I remember the drive to WP and yeah there are some sketchy areas that is for sure.

I doubt we will get it NYE week but anytime in January would work for us up to first week in Feb.  State Hockey playdowns are in Feb and we can't miss any of those!

One thing I noticed at WP is the whole town  is "at altidude" for us non mountainers.  Is Steamboat the same for lodging?  Do you have to adjust to the altitude or just up on the Mtn?  I hope that makes sense?


----------



## esha77er (Jan 3, 2013)

Base elevation at Steamboat Springs is 6900 feet, vs 9000 feet at Winter Park.


----------



## Culli (Jan 3, 2013)

esha77er said:


> Base elevation at Steamboat Springs is 6900 feet, vs 9000 feet at Winter Park.



Thanks, I assume that is enough of a change to make a noticiable difference?  Just told the kids we are looking at going to skiing in CO and 2 of the 3 were excited...the one that wasn't so much excited doesn't "get it" yet, as far as the difference in skiing at home vs CO.  

So I got a vote for Steamboat.......any other recommendations or is Steamboat the best for our situation?  Again looking for laid back, kid/beginner friendly, not over crowded and don't care about night life.  Kids at time of travel 11, 8, and 7 we are driving so want to also make sure where we go is worth the 18-20hr drive!


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a little late responding to this post but I just wanted to share my history of Colorado skiing.  I am taking my 7 year old son to Breckenridge for the second year in a row this Presidents Day weekend.  Breckenridge is a pretty easy trade, but I trade into there via II.  The nicer ski resorts are in II, in my oppinion -- and RCI has yet to come through for me for a ski week in the 3 years or so I have tried.

Anyway, when you ski Breckenridge, your lift ticket is also good at Keystone, which is probably the most kid friendly CO ski resort.  Keystone is great because they build an ice castle for the kids to play in, and there are slides and tunnels and ice sculptures and that kind of stuff.  I think they set off fireworks every weekend night -- at least they do around Presidents Day.  Lots of kid activities in Keystone.

Breckenridge is also not bad for kids.  While Breckenridge is not set-up for kids as well as Keystone is, Breckenridge does have a really fun kids trail through the woods.  This trail was a big hit with my son who was six last year when we went.  The trail had a haunted forest theme with spiders, head stones like they have at Disney's Haunted Mansion, tunnels, and other things.  I always stay at the Marriott in Breckenridge and this is especially great for kids becuase they have a HUGE outdoor pool, the resort is right at the base of the kids ski area and lessons area.  Also the Marriott has a great kids program and the resort is right at the new end of the Breckenridge Village area.  Reminds me of a downtown disney kind of area where the Marriott is located.  Another neat thing about the Marriott is that you are an easy walk (even in the dead of winter) to the town's sledding hill.  This is a fun activity and the resort will rent sleds to you for very cheap.

One other plug for Beckenridge is that if you buy a 3 day or more lift ticket, one of those days can be used at Vail and/or Beaver Creek.  Vail is the ultimate ski mountain in my oppinion.  And Breckenridge and Keystone are very close, maybe 15 or 20 minutes appart.  Keystone offers night skiing which you said you are not into but this is a great way to extend the value of you ski pass, if you have the energy.  Much as night skiing is a must in Ohio and Western New New York, I never seem to have the energy to enjoy night skiing so much in Colorado, though the idea of it is special.

Anyway, have fun skiing.  I look forward to my Colorado ski trips very much.  It is really expensive, though.  I just paid for my 3 day ski pass over Presidents Day weekend.  Got a pass for me (adult) and my son (child) and it cost me around $450.  Ouch!!!  Add the exchange fee, airfare, car rental, and whatever amount in dues the trade cost, and it is far from an inexpensive trip -- and I think I got my Marriott exchange pretty cheap.  In the end, I guess it is about the memories.

...if you have any questions about Breckenridge or Keystone or Vail, just let me know.  If you can't exchange into Breckenridge, I highly encourage you to check out VBRO.com and renting a condo in the River Run section of Keystone.  This section of Keystone is where it is, especially for kids.  Talk about a downtown disney vibe, River Run has that -- so much so that the Disney Vacation Club has a special arrangement with Keystone so DVC members can use their points to stay at Keystone in the River Run condos.  I am partial to the "Springs" building in River Run.  I rented a unit in that building twice and have no regrets.  The Springs has a pool with a waterslide and I think Keystone relocated their gondola, so the Springs might be the closest lodging to the gondola -- but any building in River Run is great.


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 3, 2013)

7000' v 9000' can make real difference but usually only for a day or two. OTOH, the peak at Breck and WP of ~14000' v Steamboat 10300' is a bear although 14000' at Breck is for experts only. 

As long as you avoid the glitz of Aspen and Vail, you can be as laid back as you want at any of the areas mentioned. 

The 'boat is usually ranked as one of the most family friendly areas in the USA. 

My choice for your situation would be Steamboat, then WP, then any of the Summit areas with Keystone being the place to base yourself while possibly exploring Breck and Copper if you want some variety. I would skip Vail on this trip since the base area is not the best for day trippers, not to mention Vail Pass on a snowy day, and while a great mountain, best wait until the kids are older. 

Cheers


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 3, 2013)

If you use Keystone as your "base", I suggest you consider a timeshare in Frisco because of its downtown and easy drive to both Keystone and Breckenridge.

George


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 3, 2013)

wk 52 of 2008 we had an exchange at Swan Mt resort in Dillon,CO.  It was a great central location. We bought a 3 day summit co hopper which was for 3/5 consecutive days use. We skied every other day--2 days at keystone and 1 day at Breckenridge.  My whole family preferred  Keystone and the teenage boys enjoyed the night skiing.  dawn


----------



## Culli (Jan 4, 2013)

Like I said I have only been to WP so I'm somewhat ignorant on where to stay.  I had the luxury of staying across the road with my cousin in his beatiful home across the road from Mary Jane...trying to make that workout but not sure if it is available!  Not ski in/out be it was a 2min drive to the lot, not sure which one but right next to a lift.

Steamboat sounds great I also put a search in for Village Square at Copper Mountain.  We don't need a ski in/out but don't want to drive more than a few minutes.  I don't see us going to multiple slopes or at least this trip. Stupid question but is Estes Park too far away to stay?  I love the area in summer and I assume not a good place to be in winter as there are lots of trades available?   jdunn I totally agree on how expensive it gets...that is why we will drive our Yukon XL and bring our skis to save some (ok lots) of cash.  I love that VBRO site you sent, some reasonable prices if we don't get a trade, I spend a few hours drueling on the site last night.  I also agree II has some better units than RCI.  WP has some units available now for when we want to go but the altitude was a pain the first day or so and prefer not to have to deal with it.  Steamboat looks to be where we are leaning but of course there was something there when I wrote this but now....all gone!  We do have Wyndham but I doubt anything will be open at the 10 month window in Steamboat.

Night skiing is not for us, we will be cashed.  We try to beat the crowd and hit the slopes as soon as it opens that leave when we get tired.  I will be honest as I"m a little worried the little ones will only last a few hours and that is a lot to pay...but on the other hand Mom can take them back and I can roam the slopes by myself!

Thank you so much for the replies, I love setting up our vacations!  Keep it comming if anyone has suggestions.  Oh yeah sounds like the busses work well in CO to the hills...do most do this or drive to a lot?


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 4, 2013)

You really don't need a car at all in Steamboat. The free bus system is excellent and almost all the routes have a stop at the transit center at the base of the mountain. Even if you drive to the base area, you have to park and take a shuttle anyway unless you get to the Knoll lot by o'dark thirty.

Estes Park is definitely too far away.

Before I bought my place in Steamboat, I used VRBO for rentals and was pleased with the result. I rented a unit at The Pines for a couple of seasons and really liked it. On the free bus line and a short walk to Central Park Plaza for City Market (part of the Kroger Family of Grocery stores), Wal Mart and other stores. 

Any other questions about the 'boat?

Cheers


----------



## Ron98GT (Jan 4, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> Both Winter Park and Steamboat offer great skiing. Winter Park gets more of the weekend Denver crowd while Steamboat is more a destination resort. WP is a bit larger but Steamboat is plenty big enough.
> 
> Steamboat Springs is a much better town for activities outside of skiing. They have a great free bus system to get around. The winter park town area is basically not much.
> 
> ...


I use to live in Denver and I'd have to agree.  Like others from Denver, we'd ski the local slopes like WP.  The company that I worked for had a ski club and occasionally we'd take a bus trip to Aspen, Steamboat, and other places.  Although Aspen is my favorite, I definitely recommend SB over WB.  You'll avoid the Denver crowds at SB and it will offer a true ski resort feel = cool.


----------



## Culli (Jan 4, 2013)

x3 skier said:


> You really don't need a car at all in Steamboat. The free bus system is excellent and almost all the routes have a stop at the transit center at the base of the mountain. Even if you drive to the base area, you have to park and take a shuttle anyway unless you get to the Knoll lot by o'dark thirty.
> 
> Estes Park is definitely too far away.
> 
> ...



You all have me so excited...going with "the 'boat" as I hear wonderful things and sounds like it is perfect.  I just hope I can get a good trade or secure with my Wyn Pts.  Thanks everyone!!!!!!


----------



## jdunn1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Have fun in Steamboat.  One thing the Vail Resorts do not have are hot springs and Steam Boat has those all around.  I would love to vist a hot spring but there are none around Breckenridge or Keystone.  If I were you, I would definately plan on doing a hot springs one day.  I bet the kids will love that - my 7 year old would.

Also, if you have Wyndham points, don't forget about the Wyndham resort in SteamBoat.  I am a Worldmark owner and I think we share that resort with Wyndham.  This is the resort I am talking about.  This is from the Worldmark site, but I am almost certain Wyndham has half of the units in this place, maybe more.  I'm picky and will only stay at a ski in/ski out resort but I guess this resort is on the bus line?  I think it is popular amongst WorldMark owners.

If you do not have access to this resort but would like to stay here, you can always post a rental wanted or offer to trade a Wyndham week for a week at this resort on www.wmowners.com.  

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/sb/

I hope you have lots of fun.  If II had a Steamboat resort or if RCI would ever come through, I might give Steamboat a try one day.  Just the ski in ski out locations in either RCI or II are limted to one resort and it is never available on trade.

...and I was just checking the Beaver Creek calendar for Presidents Day weekend and my goodness, this resort has a ton of kid activities.  Keystone has a ton of activities, too -- like fireworks on Saturday, parades with entertainers all weekend long, etc...  Beaver Creek seemed to have the most activities.  I have also heard that Beaver Creek is a good beginers or moderate skiers mountain.  I think Beaver Creek gives you Hot Chocolate or warm chocolate chip cookies on the mountain, too?




Culli said:


> You all have me so excited...going with "the 'boat" as I hear wonderful things and sounds like it is perfect.  I just hope I can get a good trade or secure with my Wyn Pts.  Thanks everyone!!!!!!


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 4, 2013)

There are only a few ski in/out complexes of any kind at Steamboat but with the free bus and shuttles run by the various properties, it is not a big deal. 

I would not consider Beavercreek a beginners mountain like Buttermilk or most of Keystone or most of Snowmass. Just watch the World Cup Downhill on the Birds of Prey sometime.

Every resort has some really hairy stuff and some pretty easy stuff. 

Cheers


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 5, 2013)

*Free tours for Tuggers*

As I timeshare in Steamboat 12 weeks every year, I would be happy to show any Tuggers new to the area around the town and/or mountain. Just send me a PM and if I am intown, we can meet and I can give you an intro to my favorite vacation location. 

Steamboat's Over The Hill Gang also offers free guided tours every day except Sat for intermediate and up skiers who are over 50 although I have never seen an ID check. They meet near the Gondola around 0900. http://yampavalley.info/centers/recreation/organizations/over_the_hill_gang/pages/skiing_(downhill)

Cheers and the snow has been great so far this year. :whoopie:


----------



## CO skier (Jan 5, 2013)

Culli said:


> You all have me so excited...going with "the 'boat" as I hear wonderful things and sounds like it is perfect.  I just hope I can get a good trade or secure with my Wyn Pts.  Thanks everyone!!!!!!



The chances of getting a 7-day exchange for a ski vacation in Colorado at this late date are next to impossible.  There appears to be plenty of availability for a 4-day 2BR or even 3 BR stay at Steamboat Springs using Wyn points, and at a discount.  Just as an example, since you did not specify dates (the discount points are the last point values listed in each line):

01/18/2013 4 2 Bedroom   147,400  103,180   
01/18/2013 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe   147,000  102,900   
01/18/2013 4 3 Bedroom   167,600  117,320   
01/19/2013 4 2 Bedroom   128,500  89,950   
01/19/2013 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe   129,500  90,650   
01/19/2013 4 3 Bedroom   147,000  102,900   
01/20/2013 4 2 Bedroom   109,600  76,720   
01/20/2013 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe   112,000  78,400  

Even 7-day stays are available:

01/18/2013 7 2 Bedroom   229,600  160,720   
01/18/2013 7 2 Bedroom Deluxe   231,000  161,700   
01/20/2013 7 2 Bedroom   229,600  160,720 

That 2 Bedroom Deluxe discount is a sweet deal. 

I wish my schedule was flexible enough to take advantage of these deals.


----------



## Culli (Jan 5, 2013)

CO skier said:


> The chances of getting a 7-day exchange for a ski vacation in Colorado at this late date are next to impossible.  There appears to be plenty of availability for a 4-day 2BR or even 3 BR stay at Steamboat Springs using Wyn points, and at a discount.  Just as an example, since you did not specify dates (the discount points are the last point values listed in each line):
> 
> 01/18/2013 4 2 Bedroom   147,400  103,180
> 01/18/2013 4 2 Bedroom Deluxe   147,000  102,900
> ...



I'm taking next year not this year


----------



## CO skier (Jan 5, 2013)

Culli said:


> I'm taking next year not this year



Even so, similar discounts will likely be available this time next year, and much cheaper than an exchange.  Something to think about ...


----------



## CO skier (Jan 5, 2013)

Culli said:


> Just told the kids we are looking at going to skiing in CO and 2 of the 3 were excited...



Do the kids know they are not going skiing in CO until next year?


----------



## Culli (Jan 6, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Do the kids know they are not going skiing in CO until next year?



Yes, they are use to us planning a year out.  WE Spent this break skiing in Wisconsin and the two older kids asked if next year we could go to Colorado and I said I would ask mom and check into it.  They remember I went a few years ago and like the pictures.


----------



## Culli (Jan 6, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Even so, similar discounts will likely be available this time next year, and much cheaper than an exchange.  Something to think about ...



If I end up using Wyn pts I always check for discounts and consider cancel rebook to get them.  My TPU cost is pretty low so an RCI trade is almost always the way to go for us.

Our ideal dates are peak ski season 12/26/13 thru mid January 2014 as we have our hockey playdowns for the State tournaments usually first week of Feb.  I have an older established search that I added Steamboat so hope it should get a decent priorityfor hitting, just hope something actually is deposited or still available with Wyn pts at 10 month window.


----------



## Culli (Jan 6, 2013)

BTW I also put a request in for Village Square at Copper Mtn again seems like a long shot but have not hear much about Copper.  Worth a try or just stick with Steamboat?  The Copper RCI looks pretty sweet if you can get it, of course we want a 2 br which is probably next to impossible.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 6, 2013)

Culli said:


> BTW I also put a request in for Village Square at Copper Mtn again seems like a long shot but have not hear much about Copper.  Worth a try or just stick with Steamboat?  The Copper RCI looks pretty sweet if you can get it, of course we want a 2 br which is probably next to impossible.


Copper Mountain is a great place to ski, and Village Square is walking distance to the lifts.  Copper has a great selection of every level of skiing available, and IMHO, is one of the best designed ski mountain in CO.  Definitely go for it!

Kurt


----------



## x3 skier (Jan 6, 2013)

Copper is unique in that the layout is almost perfect. From the base, the easiest stuff is on the right and it gets progressively more difficult as you go from right to left. 

The base village isn't the best and remote from any real town but it's been a while since I have been there so maybe it has improved. It's also on the free "Stage" to get around to Keystone, etc. 

Cheers


----------



## Culli (Jan 12, 2013)

Edited

Came to my senses and let it go........going with Steamboat as it appears I should get a unit and I will be happier there.


----------

